# Tunsil admits he took money



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 29, 2016)

http://deadspin.com/heres-laremy-tu...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2016)

Man, that was a weird situation with Tunsil. The bong picture tweeted right before the draft and then this after. I'd love to have seen Freeze's face when the money quote happened.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm a native Floridian and I've always hated the Dolphins...Nice pick fins!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 29, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that was a weird situation with Tunsil. The bong picture tweeted right before the draft and then this after. I'd love to have seen Freeze's face when the money quote happened.



I, honestly, wondered last night if a GM with a later half of the 1st round pick wasn't behind the Tunsil tweet.  I know Tunsil is an idiot, but even he would have better sense than to post that 15 minutes before the draft.  Somebody wanted him to fall a little further.

I'll go get my tinfoil hat and sit in the corner now.


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll take him. 

Pot smokers like Jordan and Pouncy have worked out well for my Fins. 

It's 2016 folks, more people than you think are enjoying the natural herb.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll never understand why these guys say this stuff once they turn pro.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'll take him.
> 
> Pot smokers like Jordan and Pouncy have worked out well for my Fins.
> 
> It's 2016 folks, more people than you think are enjoying the natural herb.



More people than we think?  Most of the guys I work with smoke during breaks and lunch.

I think a lot of realize how widespread it is.  We just disagree that it doesn't matter at all.  I'm not one who thinks pot is worse than alcohol.  It's actually better in terms of the effects on the body.  That doesn't necessarily mean it's a good idea though. 

Lately there has been a strange little push to almost glorify the stuff in an effort to destigmatize it.  You have players admitting they smoke everyday and some act as if you aren't supposed to think anything about it.  If they admitted they got drunk everyday that would be a red flag to people.  While pot is different getting high all the time still doesn't speak well of a player.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 29, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> More people than we think?  Most of the guys I work with smoke during breaks and lunch.
> 
> I think a lot of realize how widespread it is.  We just disagree that it doesn't matter at all.  I'm not one who thinks pot is worse than alcohol.  It's actually better in terms of the effects on the body.  That doesn't necessarily mean it's a good idea though.
> 
> Lately there has been a strange little push to almost glorify the stuff in an effort to destigmatize it.  You have players admitting they smoke everyday and some act as if you aren't supposed to think anything about it.  If they admitted they got drunk everyday that would be a red flag to people.  While pot is different getting high all the time still doesn't speak well of a player.



My problem is that, as a member of a team, you know that flunking a drug test will get you suspended and hurt the team.  It's not the smoking, it's the "I'm gonna do what I want" attitude.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> My problem is that, as a member of a team, you know that flunking a drug test will get you suspended and hurt the team.  It's not the smoking, it's the "I'm gonna do what I want" attitude.



Yeah pretty much.  Selfishness.  If a guy can't even day himself something like this when he knows how it can potentially affect his team that speaks to his character.

Also, like I said, pot may not be the end of the world, but if a guy was open about the fact that he got drunk everyday, that would call his judgement into question at the very least.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 29, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'll take him.
> 
> Pot smokers like Jordan and Pouncy have worked out well for my Fins.
> 
> It's 2016 folks, more people than you think are enjoying the natural herb.



Who cares about the pot? The dude took money from coaches thru a bag man. The evidence is coming out and Tunsi
 Just admited as much. You can bet his school Will have private meetings today to get ahead of this and doing some major damage control!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey corch, lemme hold something.

Ma got bills 2 pay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like Ole Miss is in for a bumpy ride soon. Seems that time in history has rolled around again where all of the SEC teams seem to be under the microscope of the NCAA. 

I don't expect this to end at Ole Miss. Every team has it's skeleton's in their closets, it's just a matter of them being found out, and I'm not just speaking SEC teams.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

Thing is though, Ole Miss will be defiant about this until the very end.  They will basically fold their arms and dare the NCAA to prove it.  And the NCAA will probably then just hit them with some lesser charges and life will go on.

The NCAA is lazy.  It has to be fish in a barrel for them to actually catch anybody at anything serious.  If McGarrity had just dared them to prove the stuff about Todd Gurley and the autographs, instead of rolling for them and helping them, they never could have done it.

I'll be surprised if this hurts Ole Miss very much.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2016)

I just don't see how he could turn on his team and coaches like that. Not only Tunsil but there have been quite a few in the past.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 29, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> Also, like I said, pot may not be the end of the world, but if a guy was open about the fact that he got drunk everyday, that would call his judgement into question at the very least.



Depends on the crowd.  I know LOTS of people who still think "Reefer Madness" is an accurate portrayal.  Heck, there are people on this very site who think that way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Depends on the crowd.  I know LOTS of people who still think "Reefer Madness" is an accurate portrayal.  Heck, there are people on this very site who think that way.



I don't doubt there are people here that feel that way.  I don't think it's a huge deal but I don't think getting high everyday is speaks well of a person either.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 29, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't doubt there are people here that feel that way.  I don't think it's a huge deal but I don't think getting high everyday is speaks well of a person either.



I used to smoke everyday.  I don't think it's that big a deal, but I also haven't smoked in close to 15 years.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just don't see how he could turn on his team and coaches like that. Not only Tunsil but there have been quite a few in the past.



or letting down their team like Jameis did.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 29, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Who cares about the pot? The dude took money from coaches thru a bag man. The evidence is coming out and Tunsi
> Just admited as much. You can bet his school Will have private meetings today to get ahead of this and doing some major damage control!!!



You are dead on snooker...the weed is a non factor at this point. That is a school/conference issue.  The fact that he said "I'd have to say 'yeah" ...that started a freaking fire in Oxford.  I would be willing to bet the OM AD lost his bowels!!
Senator Blutarsky over  on "Get the Picture" called it the "other than that , how was the play Mr. Lincoln" moment for Hugh Freeze. The Black Bear Rebels have some real world problems friends....some real world "SMU-esque" problems.  This could be "Loss of Institutional Control" territory.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> or letting down their team like Jameis did.



Matthew, when he gets to shoehorn JW into a conversation.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> or letting down their team like Jameis did.



Jameis never snitched on Jimbo or Fsu and helped bring home the hardware.


The only thing Tunsil's team accomplished was spanking Bama 2 years in a row.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Jameis never snitched on Jimbo or Fsu and helped bring home the hardware.
> 
> 
> The only thing Tunsil's team accomplished was spanking Bama 2 years in a row.



That's right.  You can call Jaemis a lot of things, many of them less than flattering, but not a snitch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Matthew, when he gets to shoehorn JW into a conversation.....



Oh Lord!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 29, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh Lord!



Welcome back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Welcome back.



like you knew him before.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 29, 2016)

Did yall see the vid?

Heres a few truths for yall...if he was white smoking up in front of a confederate flag he would not have been drafted.

Secondly that's was a pretty cool setup he had!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 29, 2016)

Also imo Saban and or his cohorts had that video released as well as the text msg. Its a perfect deflection for the media and ncaa so they don't see the cheating going on at bama.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> like you knew him before.



I knew he was here before, then he wasn't, now he is.  Henceforth, back.


----------



## Horns (Apr 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Also imo Saban and or his cohorts had that video released as well as the text msg. Its a perfect deflection for the media and ncaa so they don't see the cheating going on at bama.



Conspiracy theory? I've heard it all now. I think Bama is going to have to do some explaining but nothing will happen to them. But to say they leaked the video to get the heat off them, I think you inhaled.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Matthew, when he gets to shoehorn JW into a conversation.....


That is just wrong on so many levels.....


toyota4x4h said:


> Also imo Saban and or his cohorts had that video released as well as the text msg. Its a perfect deflection for the media and ncaa so they don't see the cheating going on at bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Also imo Saban and or his cohorts had that video released as well as the text msg. Its a perfect deflection for the media and ncaa so they don't see the cheating going on at bama.



You 10uhc boys sure do have some twisted logic, but then, the way y'all treat women in Knoxville we wouldn't have expected any different.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 29, 2016)

They may not have but what a better way to make the ncaa look elsewhere huh?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 29, 2016)

I was kinda surprised that he rolled on Ole Miss that easily. When you pay these kids, you are at their mercy.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2016)

This looks like a dirty program where players get paid ( before it becomes legal ) but maybe I am wrong. Hello probation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2016)

Word on the web is the hacking and video were posted by his former financial advisor.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Word on the web is the hacking and video were posted by his former financial advisor.



Dang.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Vol sources saying it's his stepfather.. He beat his mom,  so he beat him. Supposedly trying to sue Tunsil also


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 2, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> That is just wrong on so many levels.....



But, oh so right in the context of 6.


----------



## elfiii (May 2, 2016)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah pretty much.  Selfishness.  If a guy can't even day himself something like this when he knows how it can potentially affect his team that speaks to his character.



Nevermind how it affects his team. He just took a huge hit in his wallet. That's what makes him a double stupid thug.


----------

